# Skylines



## glenna1984 (Nov 24, 2020)

I must have eight versions of this.  This was my 2 color experiment.   Brooklyn Bridge and NYC Skyline from Brooklyn Park.  It was actually full daylight.  This was post processing.


----------



## Space Face (Dec 7, 2020)

Very futuristic looking shot.


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 7, 2020)

I don't remember there being a waterfall under that bridge when I was last in NYC......


----------



## Space Face (Dec 7, 2020)

It's all in the processing.


----------

